# Sick of Kinahan



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I stopped reading his articles on KSL all together. I think his analysis is at best biased and at worst sloppy. 

When BYU loses, it's because they suck. When BYU wins, it's because the competition sucks. When Utah loses it's ok because they are getting better. When Utah wins it's because they are great.

He's entitled to see the world how he wants to see it but if you're an "analyst," you should probably at least have good and, more importantly, consistent analysis. 

Disclaimer: I'm fine with cougar haters as long as they are consistent in their analysis. What I don't like are the articles about BYU sucking with no hope of ever recovering. Kinahan could look at the same exact stats for a quarterback and if the player is blue, he sucks and will always suck. If the player is red, he's just off his game a little bit but he'll be back at it next week. 

Just look at the article posted on KSL today. I don't know why anyone would listen to this guy on the radio.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I haven't been over here in a while. I guess neither the Utes, jazz or the cougs have had anything noteworthy to talk about the last few weeks. 



I agree with you that kinahan annoys me to the nth degree on radio and TV but didn't know that he writes "real' opinion on KSL. I always considered his annoyance part of his "schtick" and never took his opinions very seriously. You may well be right though about his "serious" assessments.

While we are on the subject, have any of you wearied of the local sports announcers in our market? It is bad enough that the jazz are unwatchable right now, but I swear that if I never heard Blunderjack do another game, I would be happy. His announcing is comparable to the jazz PG play right now. Harpring is nominally better, but I sense almost fatigue in his work too. Wrubell for BYU was about as unlistenable as they come (unless the cougs were losing, in which it could be almost funny at times) but has nominally improved to the level of poor now. Riley for the U and RSL is a little better, but seemingly has become increasingly negative, to his discredit. (maybe from the hapless play of the U football team) I may be a bit of a Ute homer, but Rileys immediate predecessor was even worse than Wrubell. 


Maybe this market just got spoiled by years of Hot Rod, Paul James, and Bill Marcroft. End of rant.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Catherder said:


> While we are on the subject, have any of you wearied of the local sports announcers in our market? It is bad enough that the jazz are unwatchable right now, but I swear that if I never heard Blunderjack do another game, I would be happy. His announcing is comparable to the jazz PG play right now. Harpring is nominally better, but I sense almost fatigue in his work too. .


I can't stand Bolerdork....the guy has to be the worst basketball announcer in the country! And, as a tandem, he and Harpring are simply too much to handle. I would much rather listen to Ron Boone than either of those other idiots (including Brown) and Boone has never been good. Half the time Bolerdork and Harpring don't even talk about the game....like all of the fry sauce nonsense.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Kinehan's schtick just annoys me all together. I don't see him biased against BYU, or Utah however. He writes what will get read, and what will elicit a reaction. I think he is capable of actual reporting and analysis, but he is keen as it can be when it comes to getting reaction, and reaction = ratings. Its why Dick Vitale has a job. And Cosell for all those years. And Madden. and and and...... They are characters and play it very well. 

But I'm with Catherder - I miss Paul James and Bill Marcroft for the college games. Wrubel is more tolerable to me than Riley. Just something about Riley's voice. I was REALLY bummed when Hans Olsen got teamed with him on the radio. Olsen is good, but I detest Riley so much, I can't stand to listen. 

I can take Bolerjack for a football game, but not a Jazz game, or on the radio. He never says anything - he just throws out a ton of rhetorical questions? And then answers them. That isn't analysis - that is just lame.

I tell you what I miss though - Doug Miller doing sideline stuff during football games. Great sideline stories, like how long the grass was mowed, or the moisture content of the sod, or the new chin strap snaps. Doug was the best!


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Now you know why I stopped reading the Deseret News sports section. As a Ute fan, their drivel was exactly the same way. BYU won because they were good, Utah won because the other team sucked less.

SO easy to spot a reporter's bias in their writing style. So much for neutrality.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

tapehoser said:


> Now you know why I stopped reading the Deseret News sports section. As a Ute fan, their drivel was exactly the same way. BYU won because they were good, Utah won because the other team sucked less.
> 
> SO easy to spot a reporter's bias in their writing style. So much for neutrality.


I don't even care if they are neutral, so long as their analysis is consistent.

Some people love to hate Kinahan. I get that. What I don't understand is how he can annoy people into having a job.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BYU has a football team......holy cow I had no idea !!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Some people love to hate Kinahan. I get that. What I don't understand is how he can annoy people into having a job.


Your thread here is evidence of why....if he didn't drum up interest either positive or negative, he wouldn't have a job. I went and read his article on KSL just because of this thread; otherwise, I didn't have a clue who he was. Your complaining about him here is evidence that he is doing something right....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

tapehoser said:


> Now you know why I stopped reading the Deseret News sports section. As a Ute fan, their drivel was exactly the same way. BYU won because they were good, Utah won because the other team sucked less.
> 
> SO easy to spot a reporter's bias in their writing style. So much for neutrality.


But, the opposite is true with the Tribune. The D-News has ALWAYS been the "BYU Paper" and the Trib the "Utah Paper."

You know, you could just convert to being a BYU fan.  I'd even set you up with a shirt or hat! You'd look much better in blue anyway. Heck, everyone does!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> Your thread here is evidence of why....if he didn't drum up interest either positive or negative, he wouldn't have a job. I went and read his article on KSL just because of this thread; otherwise, I didn't have a clue who he was. Your complaining about him here is evidence that he is doing something right....


He's on the radio. He's put on KSL. I don't understand how he keeps his job when he drums up negative interest. That's what I'm saying. I don't know why anyone pays attention to him, especially when he's so negative about a team that arguably 50% of the population here supports.

Maybe the Utes keep him in business. If so, add it to the list of reasons to dislike them. :grin: (That's a joke people - they're funny.)


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> You'd look much better in blue anyway. Heck, everyone does!


It's true.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

That's just it....you are missing the point--50% of the population likes the team he may be negative about. But, that drums up negative "interest"! Again, just by commenting on him on this site you are giving reasons for him to be kept... Also, 50% of the population arguably doesn't support that team. So, negativity towards that team is applauded by that portion of the population.

He may be one of those people that BYU fans love to hate, but that hate generates interest. It is like that saying about all publicity is good publicity.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Dodger said:


> It's true.
> 
> View attachment 23257


Of course that is what a BYU fan would say about the guy who has effectively whooped the cougs for.....what was it? How many years now again?

Maybe, just maybe, a guy like Bronco would look much better in red!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, thing about PK - it doesn't matter if you like what he writes or says, as long as you read or listen. 

Kind of like Notre Dame, the Dallas Cowboys, New York Yankees, or L.A. Lakers - You either watch so you can see them win, or you watch so you can see them lose. But either way, you watch.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Dodger said:


> It's true.
> 
> View attachment 23257


The only thing this *old *picture proves is that repentance is possible and everyone can change for the better.

RE"He's on the radio. He's put on KSL. I don't understand how he keeps his job when he drums up negative interest. That's what I'm saying. I don't know why anyone pays attention to him, especially when he's so negative about a team that arguably 50% of the population here supports."

We've already talked about his "schtick" Wyo and Gary are spot on. Like a good fly angler, he is good at getting a rise out of people. Is it any accident that he has an op-ed piece on KSL? (1160, home of the cougars!) If he truly hated the cougs, he'd be on Kall 700 or a Ute blog. However, he knows that on KSL, he will get plenty of exposure to lots of hypersensitive cougarfans and continue to do the thing he's good at.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Catherder said:


> The only thing this *old *picture proves is that repentance is possible and everyone can change for the better.;-)
> 
> RE"He's on the radio. He's put on KSL. I don't understand how he keeps his job when he drums up negative interest. That's what I'm saying. I don't know why anyone pays attention to him, especially when he's so negative about a team that arguably 50% of the population here supports."
> 
> We've already talked about his "schtick" Wyo and Gary are spot on. Like a good fly angler, he is good at getting a rise out of people. Is it any accident that he has an op-ed piece on KSL? (1160, home of the cougars!) If he truly hated the cougs, he'd be on Kall 700 or a Ute blog. However, he knows that on KSL, he will get plenty of exposure to lots of hypersensitive cougarfans and continue to do the thing he's good at.


Good one. :grin:

I'm hardly a hypersenstive cougar fan. But, all PK is going to do on KSL is take up space that anyone else could use. He's not making them money if I don't read what he says, which I don't anymore. I'm not interested in his opinion so I don't read it on KSL any more. I haven't since about the Texas/BYU game and I won't in the future. I don't listen to him on the radio. If 10k of my fellow risers and shouters do the same, he's got no audience and I can't see how he stays in business from there.


----------

